# Apple designer Jony Ive's custom charity Leica rangefinder revealed



## Badger (Oct 10, 2013)

What I wouldn't give...
http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/10/08/apple-designer-jony-ives-custom-charity-leica-rangefinder-revealed


----------



## Badger (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is an image gallery.
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/8/4816486/leica-m-camera-designed-by-jony-ive


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

Badger said:


> Here is an image gallery.
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/8/4816486/leica-m-camera-designed-by-jony-ive


Interesting ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zv (Oct 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Badger said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an image gallery.
> ...



I'm sure Pentax could use some design lessons from Johnny Ive!


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 10, 2013)

Posted a link yesteday in

canon rumors FORUM » 
Gear Talk » 
Third Party Manufacturers » 
One-off Leica anyone? 

but no-one replied :'(


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone ready to bid?

A "1-of-1" offering between Apple and Leica that took 85 days to make and auctioned by Sotheby's?

This could close north of $250,000.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Oct 10, 2013)

Zv said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...



Oh god, imagine a DSLR that looks like this... Just no.


----------



## Badger (Oct 10, 2013)

I will bet that the camera will end up going for hundreds of thousands of dollars, and then be donated to a museum of some sort.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 10, 2013)

estimates from the BBC put it at $500-750K

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24458783


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmm I don't care much for Apple's make everything rounded and white- 'design'. Something like this is ok as a design study, but to actually build it (and then never to be used) what's the point?

Someone please fill me in where the link between Apple and Leica came from. Next thing will be an Apple Smart (car).

Oh wait...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 10, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Posted a link yesteday in
> 
> canon rumors FORUM »
> Gear Talk »
> ...



don't feel it that way... it is just the matter of title of the threat. that is the reason why it draws more readers than yours. we are learning everyday right? a marketing lesson


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Next thing will be an Apple Smart (car).
> Oh wait...


Apple Smart car! ... hmmmm, not a bad idea. But unfortunately the sample image, of the design, posted by you looks more like a cheap knock off from Shamesung ... sorry I meant Samsung ;D


----------



## Zv (Oct 10, 2013)

So, rounded edges and a speaker grille / grip. Other than that I don't see what the fuss is about. Am all for charity so I do hope it sells for a high amount. But that shouldn't reflect the value of the designer. What's he doing designing cameras anyway? 

About a month ago no one except diehard Apple fanboys had even heard of this Ive character. Suddenly he's the da vinci of electronic devices? 

I think Canon made quite aesthetically pleasing gear themselves. A 5D3 with a 24-70II on it is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

Zv said:


> Suddenly he's the da vinci of electronic devices?


Ha ha ha, good one! ... Since the past year or so I've only been using Apple products (except for the iPhone ... since last month I'm using a Samsung Mega 6.3 to better see with my tired old eyes) ... sure I didn't know who Jony Ive was a year ago, but it was nice to know the person behind the designs I like ... sure he is no da vinci but you know lots of his designs are really good ... so, come on be charitable, after all it was for charity and the season of charity is just around the corner . Peace


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

Zv said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...


So, you've been stalking my 'not so nice' post about Pentax ;D


----------



## WPJ (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know but that camera looks ugly as sin.


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 10, 2013)

WPJ said:


> I don't know but that camera looks ugly as sin.



This is a PG version of what came out of my mouth when I saw those pics. Over 500 designs and this is what won?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but that camera looks ugly as sin.
> ...


So which design do you think should have won?


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 10, 2013)

The Pentax K-01 is much sexier than this!


----------



## jvirta (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool, a pocket camera with integrated Bluetooth stereo speakers... why else it would have speaker grill all over it ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> The Pentax K-01 is much sexier than this!


Sounds like you read my 'not so nice' post on ugly Panty x cameras ... oops, I meant Pentax cameras


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > The Pentax K-01 is much sexier than this!
> ...



No I haven't. Post link please.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like Apple need some design lessons from Fuji. 
If I wanted a camera that looked like an mp3 dock, I'd buy a samsung NX


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Oct 10, 2013)

Those speakers better be stereo and they better have bass boost


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > pdirestajr said:
> ...


No way I'm gonna post that link here ... that would be like asking for hate mail and trouble from all the good folk who use Pentax ... but I sent you a PM with the link ;D


----------



## Badger (Oct 10, 2013)

You folks are too funny! Glad we are not taking ourselves too seriously  I guess I've been an Ive fan for years and can appreciate how many of the things we use today look the way they do because of him. This camera wasn't an Apple project, but rather a collaboration for charity. Who ever buys this camera will never use it. Think of it like the prototypes you see at car shows. Many of them are just exercises in design. 

http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/11/jony-ive-marc-newson-design-auction


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 11, 2013)

Badger said:


> You folks are too funny! Glad we are not taking ourselves too seriously  I guess I've been an Ive fan for years and can appreciate how many of the things we use today look the way they do because of him. This camera wasn't an Apple project, but rather a collaboration for charity. Who ever buys this camera will never use it. Think of it like the prototypes you see at car shows. Many of them are just exercises in design.
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/11/jony-ive-marc-newson-design-auction


+1


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well. I've been an Apple fan since the Mac Plus, but I've drained pasta in better-looking hardware than that Leica.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 11, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> Well. I've been an Apple fan since the Mac Plus, but I've drained pasta in better-looking hardware than that Leica.


This ^


----------



## Zv (Oct 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Man your Pentax rant was funny! I genuinely made me laugh every time you said "ugly". Pentax got no alibi! They just plain ugly!


----------



## Zv (Oct 11, 2013)

How much time and money was spent developing this thing?? Wouldn't it be better to just hand the money over to a charity rather than waste it making something uselessly expensive and exclusive? This has f--- all to do with charity and more to do with gaining attention in a "look at us, we're so awesome" way. 

The anonymous charity donations are the real heroes.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 11, 2013)

Zv said:


> How much time and money was spent developing this thing?? Wouldn't it be better to just hand the money over to a charity rather than waste it making something uselessly expensive and exclusive? This has f--- all to do with charity and more to do with gaining attention in a "look at us, we're so awesome" way.
> 
> The anonymous charity donations are the real heroes.



+1

I doubt this thing was created without a business case.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 11, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> Well. I've been an Apple fan since the Mac Plus, but I've drained pasta in better-looking hardware than that Leica.


Can you please post an image of your pasta drainer/colander that looks better than that Leica


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > Well. I've been an Apple fan since the Mac Plus, but I've drained pasta in better-looking hardware than that Leica.
> ...



Here are several hundred that look better:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=colander&client=firefox-a&hs=5pI&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=pvBXUoj3NsrB0QXms4Aw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1705&bih=1222&dpr=1


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 11, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > fugu82 said:
> ...


LOL - Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I agree, my first thought was how ugly it was. Considering Ive's other work, maybe I was just expecting more, but it's not much to look at, at least to me.


----------



## Fleetie (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree this guy does seem to have succeeded in making a sow's ear out of a silk purse.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 11, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Looks like Ive's done a colander too. In this case it's both 'Apple' & 'Pear' Design ;D


----------



## michi (Oct 11, 2013)

I like how the front looks, but the back looks like a microwave...


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 11, 2013)

OK, it's done. It doesn't matter how much time it took, how much it cost or what the motivation was. Ive is a 
very respected designer and Leica is very much a boutique brand. I'm sure reflections of this motif will show up
in future Leica products and Leicaphiles - or Leicaphobes - will snap them up. There aren't too many other examples of camera companies coming up with "leading edge" designs and most cameras look like most cameras.
It might be an ergonomic problem - after all, if you put a car design in a wind tunnel to minimize drag, the logo
on the front doesn't make a whole lot of difference. 

An earlier post said they thought this will sell for a quarter mil, Southeby's estimates $500-750K. I'm betting some Saudi prince, Russian tycoon or Chinese industrialist pays over a mil and we'll never hear of it again.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 11, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> OK, it's done. It doesn't matter how much time it took, how much it cost or what the motivation was. Ive is a
> very respected designer and Leica is very much a boutique brand. I'm sure reflections of this motif will show up
> in future Leica products and Leicaphiles - or Leicaphobes - will snap them up. There aren't too many other examples of camera companies coming up with "leading edge" designs and most cameras look like most cameras.
> It might be an ergonomic problem - after all, if you put a car design in a wind tunnel to minimize drag, the logo
> ...


There's the difference between an innovative design and a camera so gross looking they'd have to pay me $500-750k to use it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > fugu82 said:
> ...


Naaaah, my toilet looks better than all those colanders. Jony Ive created a beautiful design for that Leica.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 12, 2013)

I own three Leica Ms. Sorry, that thing looks like a Leica crossed with an enema nozzle.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Sorry, that thing looks like a Leica crossed with an enema nozzle.


A *recta*ngu*l*ar enema nozzle in the rectal passage ... most intriguing and disturbing observation  ... I sincerely hope you aren't speaking from personal experience ;D


----------



## Badger (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm sure he did this as a favor to Bono for his Product Red (http://www.red.org/en/) charity. I'm not sure where I read this, but Ive thinks the camera might fetch...$6million! As I said, this thing will never be used and will end up in a museum for design. Truth be told, it is probably not the most ergonomic camera around but the people who will be bidding on this care nothing about photography.

By the way, is seems there will be several products auctioned off. Here is a desk machined out of a solid piece of aluminum. http://mocoloco.com/fresh2/2013/10/10/red-desk-by-jony-ive-marc-newson-done.php


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

Badger said:


> As I said, this thing will never be used and will end up in a museum for design. Truth be told, it is probably not the most ergonomic camera around but the people who will be bidding on this care nothing about photography.


+1


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, that thing looks like a Leica crossed with an enema nozzle.
> ...



My dear man, "crossed with" not "into". It retains the properties of both.

However, I retract my statement, and say that instead it needs a charging cradle and a little stiff cleaning brush. Looks more like a first gen rechargable electric shaver (ca. 1974) to me.

Either way, its bfu for a Leica, which is in and of itself, a piece of elgance. Don't think there's much more elegant in camradom than an M3 with a 50 Summilux on it.


----------



## ihendy (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't see a hot shoe?! I guess Jony decided photog's don't need flashes just like we didn't need cd drives on our Retina mac books.


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok so my $250k estimate might be a few factors low...

Why not make this with a Summilux or Noctilux? I agree it'll never really be used, but may as well go big, no?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieB said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ... still intrigued ... Peace.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

ihendy said:


> I don't see a hot shoe?! I guess Jony decided photog's don't need flashes just like we didn't need cd drives on our Retina mac books.


Recently sold my MBP that had a CD drive (which I never used) in favor of the MBP with Retina & SSD ... don't miss the CD drive at all.


----------



## Zv (Oct 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ihendy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a hot shoe?! I guess Jony decided photog's don't need flashes just like we didn't need cd drives on our Retina mac books.
> ...



I agree, the CD drive is dead. Anything that can be done via CD is easily downloadable. Music? Forget about it. When was the last time anyone burnt a CD? My iPhone stores more music than all of my CD collection combined. 

Maybe watching DVDs and Blue rays is a reason to still have it. Then again theres Netflix ... 

Storage? Ummm no, HDD and SSD have that covered now. And theres online storage available.


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2013)

Guess who has the last laugh? Sir Johnny Ive!
Sold for $1.8 million!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Badger said:


> Guess who has the last laugh? Sir Johnny Ive!
> Sold for $1.8 million!


*Cool!*
How about 1% of the proceeds to the needy, like me, coz I'm in need of EF 200-400 L IS ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2013)

pfft no weather sealing :-*


----------

